# Moda Chocolat Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the Moda Chocolat quilt last night, and thought I'd share the pictures.


----------



## stitch-a-bility (Dec 15, 2008)

CJ, I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!! :clap:That's something I don't have, a handmade quilt. I hope one of these days to tackle one for my bed. I think handmade quilts are beautiful. You do such great work and I enjoy coming on HS and looking at your creations and everyone elses.


----------



## Glenda in MS (Sep 15, 2007)

Moda Chocolat is one of my favorite Moda collections! CJ, you did them proud. I love the quilt.


----------



## Lawbag (May 10, 2005)

That is beautiful. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## HoosierArkyTex (Oct 23, 2008)

Too pretty for words!!!!!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Once again CJ you did a wonderful job. It goes so well with the couch, etc. But, those black and white pillows have to go (even though they are lovely in their own way)!

Limey


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL thank you ladies, and yes the black and white will be going out to the RV. I'm going to remodel it this spring, using black, white, tan and brown.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ, that is really beautiful. You always do such lovely work, I always love seeing them.
bopeep


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

CJ, that is beautiful! I love the surprise checked back! And it looks great in the room.

Halo


----------



## DKR82 (Apr 5, 2008)

CJ said:


> LOL thank you ladies, and yes the black and white will be going out to the RV. I'm going to remodel it this spring, using black, white, tan and brown.


Or I bet it would only take you a few minutes to whip up matching covers for them! lol Just a thought!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ,
it's great! You really have a good way with color. 

We have the same couch. Now that mine has seen yours - it is asking for a new blankie!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow! once again you have put out a gorgeous quilt!
(love the house too!)


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Cj...absolutley beautiful!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL, i found myself staring at everything in your house ( and how your runner and coasters matched the blanket as well!)


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's lovely! You did a great job.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you .

I made the table runner a couple years ago for the RV. There's also 2 matching square toppers, which I found were a perfect fit for the tops of my washer and dryer, and they look really cute there, and protect the tops of my machines.

I bought large quantities of the Moda Chocolat fabric before it was discontinued as I loved it so much. I still have enough left for another quilt, and will be doing one more for the living room with it. It will probably be an embroidered quilt.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

wow really beautiful.....thanks for showing us.........


----------



## Shepherd (Jan 23, 2005)

CJ that really is stunning, as is your house! I'm still fairly new to quilting and kind of learned on my own by asking questions of an online friend who quilts. I have started quilting from the center of the quilt out. How do you do it?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you .

I quilt on a frame (machine) but when I did quilt on my sewing machine, I would baste my quilt together with spray adhesive (works much better than pinning), stitch in the ditch all the major blocks and borders, and then yes, quilt from the center out.


----------

